# Is all hope lost?



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm hoping someone may be able to give me a glimmer of hope that all may not be lost yet. I had ET done on Wed had 1 grade 3-4AA Blasto put back. I've been feeling really positive along the way, we only had 6 eggs collected, but 3 fertilised and all 3 became top grade blasto's, everything went as smooth as possible at transfer and my OTD is 11/04/11 which I saw as a good fate, and also it will be the anniversary of loosing my father in law so I was hoping he would send me a little bundle from heaven. This morning however I woke up and went to the loo and found blood. I was (And still am) distraught. My DH couldn't console me and I cant stop crying. I went to the loo late morning and there was a bit more blood, but since then I've only really had a light browny discharge (sorry for TMI!!!) I'm carrying on with the pessaries just in case, but I wondered whether anyone else experienced this at all and still got a BFP?? I guess I need to see whether I get any more bleeding, but I suppose the pessaries could be delaying my full AF. I just dont know what to think, and its going to be a loooong wait until my OTD on 11th. My heads all over the place I cant concentrate and not sure how I'm going to cope with work on Mon. We've been TTC for 5yrs and this is our 1st IVF cycle which is funded. We have 1 more cycle funded, and then we have agreed we can only afford 1 round from the frozen blastos we got from this cycle and thats it. I had pinned so much on this, I know I shouldn't have.

Sorry I know I'm rambling on, I just find getting it out helps a bit.

Love and Luck to all you lovely ladies out there on this emotional rollercoaster.

Clare xxxxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Clare.

I couldn't just read and run. It sounds to me as if you may be experiencing implantation bleeding. It is quite common if you put it in the search engine at the top hopefully some info will come up.

The pessaries shouldn't be keeping your AF at bay. It didn't when I had my last tx. I bled 3 days before OTD. Please carry on with the pessaries, if you are worried, call your clinic on Monday.

I had two blasto put back 5 years ago, they allowed 2 then, and as a result have wondeful boy/girl twins.

Don't give up hope, it's not over until it's over.

Tor x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

def do not lose any hope yet..it'l just be implantation bleedin.. i had my ET on 18th march and my otd date was yesterday.. i had been sufferin alot and on wed mornin i done a test and it was negative..i was devastated and like u my dh couldnt console me cos i really thought it was all over however on thurs nite i done another test and it was positive so done another an hour after that and again it was positive.. i near fell off the toilet lol..... didnt wanna get too excited until i done test on otd so was on cloud 9 when test confirmed it for me so try to stay positive pet and il      u get a  



    


Jen xx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Toria77 and Jen xx, you've given me that glimpse I needed. Just need to get through this next week and see what happens on OTD. I really hope it is just implant bleeding.

Congrats Jen on your BFP, I think I would be the same and nearly fall off the loo if that happens!!!

Wow twins Toria congrats!! 

I'll try and keep positive this week and keep up with the pessaries xxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had brown and red spotting from ET and up until I was 12 weeks pregnant, so hold in there, as you still have a really good chance.

x


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Its not looking good ladies, I started bleeding heavily on Tues lunchtime, fairly constant, bright red with clots (sorry if tmi) I rang the hospital this morning and they have told me to keep on with the pessaries and do the test as planned on Monday, but I'm really not holding much hope now. I've cried so much I cant cry any more, and I cant take building myself up only to be knocked down again. 

Ive got another cycle funded but I think I need to give myself a break, loose some of the weight I've piled on and then start again when hopefully my emotions will be a bit stronger to help me get through it again. Its so hard to feel positive at the mo. 

I really hope you are all having better luck and getting some BFP!!!

xx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Clare,

I really hope the bleeding is just a scare and you get a BFP.  The entire treatment is a very tough and difficult journey for us bith physically but mentally as well.  Everyone is different, some need a break, some can go back to back, but you have to do what's right for you.  I really hope you test positive and you don't need to go through this again.  Whatever happens, don't lose your hopes. My DS was born in my 8th attempt and he is worth every tear DH and I shed throughout so many disappointments.
Hang in there and shout for help if you need support, we are all here for each other.

love,
Gabi


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, I've had light bleeding this morning and just tested and got a BFP, I've read and read and it appears that bleeding is not uncommon, and it is possible to still get a postive result. Got everything crossed for you.  I tested early so not ready to believe my result just yet..... x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi disney, im in the same position as you at the moment. I had some bleeding on sun, it stopped then came back heavy and clotty yesterday and is still here now. I tried to convince myself it was implantation bleeding, but think its way past that now and having been here before, its prob all over. The optimist side of me still hopes theres a chance ill be one of the rare few who still gets a bfp despite the bleeding. I hope you do too 
Katie xx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Katie and tor.t

i really hope you both get bfp results, ive done a test today but i couldnt tell if it was positive or not! It was one where you get a + symbol or -. The '-' line was very clear, but there was a faint line going down so i dont know if that means its positive or not.

I'm just not getting my hopes up until i do the test on monday. ive been so emotional again today, had to leave work early as couldnt cope being there and kept crying all the time.

sprinkling lots of baby dust to you both xxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

disneyprincess

wat test was it??

read the instructions cos its says that even if its a faint line it still means positive but dont read result after 30 mins!!

Jen xx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Jen

It was a Sainsbury's one. I read it after a couple of mins like it said. It did say a feint line meant positive but I'm just not getting my hopes up until I do official one on monday which is one where 2 lines have to appear so hopefully be clearer whether it's BFP or BFN.

Congrats on yout BFP!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all 

Well I did my test yesterday and got BFP!!! I'm amazed. I rang my clinic and explained about the bleeding and they have said it may be a chemical pregnancy and I've miscarried early on. I now have to have a scan at 6 weeks which will show if I'm def not Pregnant but they may not be sure if I def am. It's just another 2 weeks of not knowing again.

They said my chances were increased if I didn't have any more bleeding but yesterday I had thick brown bleeding with clots (sorry if tmi) and today I've had some brighter red blood, I hope this doesn't mean I've miscarried but it doesn't look good. I've also had quite bad stomache ache like period pain.

I've done another test today and it's still reading positive. If I have miscarried how long will it be before a test shows a negative result??
I just dont know what to think at the moment, I don't know if I am pregnant or not and all this waiting is killing me.

Gas anyone else had a similar situation happen?? I don't think n


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry it wouldn't let me finish!!

I was just going to say has anyone else been in a similar situation, and know when a test would show negative if I have miscarried? All thus blood and pain surely can't be a good sign??

Very confused.com at the moment!!

Clare xx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Clare,

I would suggest you ask your clinic or GP to give you a request for blood test, if your HCG is doubling every 48-72 hours, it's a viable pregnancy and it will put your mind at rest until the scan. 
I have m/c before, and it took me about a week after bleeding to test negative, but I knew my HCG was droping so I was already prepared for the worse.

On a more positive perspective, when I was pg with DS, I bled from 5 weeks until 11 weeks, but the baby was fine and he is now 10 months, so it doesn't mean you cannot have a viable pregnancy if you are bleeding now.

Good luck to you, and lots of      
Gabi xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

hi, i also started to have what i thought was going to be my af on sunday so thought i would do a hpt and it came up bfp. Monday i started to lose more clots when i went to the toilet (sorry tmi) they were dark red with bright red when i wiped but nothing much on a sanitary towel. I have spoken to the clinic and they have told me i just have to rest and wait until otd friday 15th which will be my day 18 i had 2 blasts transferred one was top quality. My head is all over the place they cant tell me if i have lost one or both for obv. reasons, but i cant see what diff waiting till friday is going to make as if we have lost them the hcg will still be in my stystem and then we are going to be left again!  This is our 3rd transfer 2nd cycle and i feel like im starting to lose my marbles lol. I feel like they are just palming me off with no support 

Good luck to everyone else and congratulations to those with bfp's


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's over now, I've started bleeding heavy and got tummy ache all the time, this is the same as AF now rather than being brown so I think it's def over. I'm going to ring my clinic again tomorrow see if they will do blood tests so I can just put my mind at ease as I'm going crazy with all the not knowing.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for you and sending you big     i will be thinking of you xx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Smudge hope everything us going ok for you xxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just called my clinic as had another positive test today (otd) and they told me they think it has probably failed but they have to give it the benefit of the doubt and are doing blood tests monday and wednesday   so it pretty much looks like its over for me this go round   xx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

My thought are with you smudge, I've had proper AF bleeding for last 2 days now and terrible period pain so I def think it's game over for us now. Still got to go for scan on 26 but not hoping for anything. I think I'm ready to just move on now and want all thus waiting over and done with. I've bled for 2 weeks now and I've had enough! I just want to be able to forget thus try and move on. 

Sending you big   xxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi disneyprincess, so sorry to hear that, im thinking of you.  I did another test this morning and it is so feint you really have to strain to see it, i will see what happens tomorrow as they do seem to be getting lighter now so really have no hope left unfortunatly.  It does get to the stage now where you want it over either way we just need to know so that we can move on and concentrate on the next stage of our journey.  Just wanted to say thank you for your support and comforting words,they really have made a difference. Sending you huge


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Its all over for us after having the BFP and then bleeding for 4 days we now have a bfn. We expected it and I knew it was coming but still hurts like crazy. Now putting on the brave face and telling everyone im fine but inside im   Good luck to everyone else and sending   thoughts and big   to you all xxx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi smudge sending you big   and thinking of you. I'm going to see the doc tomoz to get my HCG levels done as I've been bleeding heavy now since thurs with lots of clots and bright red blood (sorry tmi!!) I did another test sat and still said positive but I think if I've only just miscarried my levels will still be high enough to be picked up on a HPT. I just need to know now. Good luck for the future and sending you lots of baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi disneyprincess sory havent been on for a while trying to pull myself together and move on, just wanted to say that I will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx     xx


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Smudge just wanted to say hi and hope your managing to get through. I did have an early miscarriage at around 5-6 weeks. So gutted but trying to move on. Going back on 7 July for consent signing again ready for our second round. So now trying to get some weight off to try and give me the best possible chance. 
Keep in touch xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

disneyprincess

so sorry to read of your MC

I hope that your summer cycle brings you your dream come true



Em


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi disney princess, so sorry to hear that, they said mine was a "failed pregnancy" but we have four frosties so just waiting now for 2 af's and then can hopefully have an fet. I have my fingers crossed for your next round and loads of   and   xxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, hope your doing ok, we are going back to the clinic on the 5th July for consent signing for an fet on the 22nd August, just wanted to say good luck and sending you loads of   and hugs  xxxx pls stay in touch xx


----------

